# Arrivée de mon enfant et nombre de places



## Celia56 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je viens vers vous car j'ai une question à laquelle je ne trouve pas de réponse. 
Je travaille actuellement avec toutes les places de mon agrément prises. 
Je suis enceinte et à sa naissance mon enfant va prendre une place complète. 
Pour respecter mon agrément, je vais devoir arrêter un de mes contrats. 
Savez vous comment cela se passe dans ce cas ? 
Est ce à moi de demissionner ? Si oui, comment faire pour la période de préavis ? 
En vous remerciant pour votre aide,


----------



## mickael (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai entendu parlé que nos enfants de - de 3 ans ne comptent plus dans l'agrément depuis la dernière convention collective, ce n'est pas mis en place ?


----------



## Mimipoupina (25 Octobre 2022)

Vous ne pouvez pas demander une extension pour une place supplémentaire ? A moins que vous soyez déjà à 4 ... dans ce cas oui il me semble qu'il faudra rompre un contrat


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Octobre 2022)

ça dépend quel âge ont les enfants que vous accueillez...
Ou plus exactement quel âge ils auront APRES votre congé maternité, quand vous reprendrez le travail...


----------



## Celia56 (25 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses. 
Je suis effectivement au maximum en nombre d'enfants. 
A la fin de mon congé maternité les petits auronts 10 mois, 2 ans (2 enfants) et pratiquement 3 ans (à 2 semaines près). 
Et je me rends compte en écrivant que si le pkus grand à plus de 3 ans ça passerai sans avoir à démissionner ? 
Pouvez vous me confirmer ?


----------



## B29 (25 Octobre 2022)

L'enfant qui aura 3 ans devrait faire sa rentrée scolaire au mois de septembre. 
Vous reprenez à quelle date votre travail après votre congé maternité ?


----------



## Celia56 (25 Octobre 2022)

@B29 : oui, l'enfant rentre à l'ecole en septembre 2023. Pour la reprise c'est mi avril et l'enfant aura 3 ans 10 jours après. Comme c'est un contrat en AI, il sera sans doute possible de poser des semaines d'absence de l'enfant sur ces 10 jours.
@Chantou1 : mon agrément c'est 3 temps complet + 1 temps partiel 3 jours par semaine. Je vais voir pour passer à 4 permanent mais cela restera trop juste.
Le texte que tu cites semble parler des enfants de l'assistante maternelle mais pas de ceux de plus de 3 ans en garde sous contrat (enfin c'est ce que je comprends).
Je ne veux pas faire de boulette et me faire taper sur les doigts (on a une pmi un peu chafouine chez nous ) mais si je pouvais garder tous mes contrats ce serait vraiment un soulagement.


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Octobre 2022)

En tout cas moi je le comprends comme ça :
Dès que le plus grand des loulous a 3 ans (fin avril), il y aurait 4 enfant de moins de 3 ans sous votre responsabilité (3 accueillis + le vôtre) et un enfant de plus de 3 ans.
Ce qui fait 5... Donc moins de 6.....
Avez-vous d'autres enfants à vous  déjà ? car si vous en avez déjà un autre de moins de 11 ans on est toujours bon.. Si vous en avez déjà 2 autres à vous de moins de 11 ans ça coince


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Octobre 2022)

@Celia56

Perso malgré tout j’appellerais ma puéricultrice. Il vaut mieux être TRÈS prudent 😉

Nous dire la réponse de la puéricultrice


----------



## B29 (25 Octobre 2022)

@Celia56 
Au pire demander une extension (3 ou 4 mois) allant de la  reprise de votre travail  jusqu'à fin août pour ne pas avoir de problème avec la pmi sachant aussi que vous aurez des congés à prendre.


----------



## Celia56 (25 Octobre 2022)

Tout en discutant j'ai trouvé que mon enfant (c'est le premier) ne prendra pas de place d'agrément.
Je fais la même lecture que Nanou91 pour le texte. 
Avec ces éléments je vais écrire à la pmi pour demander confirmation et je reviendrai vers vous. 
Encore merci pour votre aide !


----------



## MeliMelo (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Celia, demandez à votre PMI, mais normalement non vous ne perdrez pas de place dans votre agrément, sauf si la PMI estime que c'est trop compliqué, l'arrivée de votre enfant en plus. Vous devez de toute façon avertir la PMI de cette naissance.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Octobre 2022)

Renseignez-vous à la PMI pour avoir leur aval !!! mais une petit question pensez-vous que vous pourrez assurer correctement votre travail avec votre bébé plus les 3 voir 4 autres si je comprends bien ? je ne remets pas votre capacité à le faire mais je me pose la question ...


----------



## Griselda (25 Octobre 2022)

Si j'ai tout bien compris c'est à toi de décider quel contrat devra être arrêté, d'autant que les autres n'auront pas le droit de lancer une procédure de rupture avant 10 semaines après ton retour de congés maternité.
Si tu as un Agrément pour 4 enfants, sachant qu'on n'a pas le droit d'avoir sous notre surveillance exclusive plus de 6 enfants de moins de 11 ans dont 4 de moins de 3 ans oui une rupture va être nécessaire, sauf si l'un de tes accueillis aura à ce moment là 3 ans et plus?
Dire que notre enfant ne compterait pas me semble bien étrange, sans un écrit explicite et sans ambiguité de mon CD je ne jouerais pas à ça.
Sans compter que je doute qu'il soit une si bonne idée de s'occuper de 5 petits de moins de 3 ans, autant pour ton bébé que pour les autres...
Ça serait une rupture qui s'impose aux 2 parties donc ce n'est ni une démission, ni un licenciement.
A verifier dans la CCN mais en toute logique un préavis ne pourra pas être fait. J'imagine qu'alors il n'y a pas non plus de prime de rupture due puisque ce n'est pas une rupture à l'initiative du PE?

A voir mais il est possible que tu puisses faire valoir des droits au congés parental partiel auprès de la CAF car la présence de ton bébé te prive d'une partie de tes revenus.

Felicitations pour l'heureux evenement.


----------

